
Our Love Affair with Digital Is Over - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/18/opinion/sunday/internet-digital-technology-return-to-analog.html
======
cgore
I do digital photography for most normal stuff, and have a decent camera for
that (not just my iPhone), but 35mm film is what I use when I'm actually
trying to be creative. There's something oddly relaxing about shooting film
that's not really there with digital. I think some of it is that, with $11 to
develop a $5-10 roll of film with 24 or 36 shots, I'm forced to slow down,
relax, think, and actually be creative. I can't check if I screwed up the
shot, once I've pressed the shutter release it's done. And that makes it more
enjoyable and relaxing. Even if I can get _technically_ better photos with
digital.

The other thing is, working as a programmer, I can only stand so much computer
time, and it's all gone by the time I'm done with work. So sometimes the last
thing I want to do is carry around a graphics-focused computer with a really
good lens so I can capture digital sensor data to alter in Lightroom or
Photoshop. It's the same reason I spend so little time playing video games
these days, it has to be an unusually good video game to warrant my spare time
sitting in front of a computer screen even longer.

~~~
Finnucane
One of the reasons I maintain a wet darkroom and a shelf of vintage cameras is
precisely because I can unplug everything. And you can argue tech specs all
day long and none of it will bring the joy of shooting with a old Hasselblad.

~~~
cgore
I'd like to get into medium format one of these days. I don't think I'll even
really want to do the development myself though.

